
Ask HN: Personal knowledge management/note-taking: How do you do it? - Quanttek
The idea of having a note-taking system that can support one in any context and for any duration of time, almost as a second brain seems quite popular.<p>FOr instance, the Zettelkasten methodology is quite frequently cited. However, most note-taking systems I saw so far are either too simplistic (missing support for embedded images, tables, easy linking between notes, ...), are only designed for input but not recall (i.e. plan text, monospace input and one needs to render the output for it to be readable), or only work online (e.g. Roam).<p>So, I was wondering what HN uses for full-fledged personal knowledge management
======
PaulHoule
I worked at a startup where it seemed every week we tried out some new SAAS
tool (Slack, JIRA, ...) because we had the problem that nobody could find
anything.

Of course adding another SAAS tool just makes it harder to find things, so the
disease feeds itself.

I think the first step of this kind of system is being able to suck in data
from other places (email, web history, document folders, ...) and search for
content. At that point you might get away with just taking notes with whatever
text editor or word processor you like (it is very easy to work with docx
documents) or build a special note-taking system oriented around "annotate
everything".

One 'brain extension' ability I find quite useful are systems that can break
work into small chunks and manage their workflow.

------
lampe3
I use [https://roamresearch.com](https://roamresearch.com) it is like notion
but without a note limit

------
zuul
Have you tired [https://joplinapp.org/](https://joplinapp.org/) ?

------
Madaray
I like notion : [https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/)

